# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Maks Velo: Pse jam antiverior e antimysliman

## Wordless

Kjo intervistë do të mrrolë shumë fytyra ose do të anashkalohet me togfjalëshin prapë ky i çmenduri!. Sido që të jetë, Maks Velo është një nga të paktët, në mos i vetmi që i shpëton mbërthimit të hekurt të të qenit politikisht korrekt. Pra flet troç ose speaks his mind për të përdorur një term të anglishtes (shumë fytyra po rrudhen tashmë nga ky jopurizëm në gjuhë ose shitmendje me anglisht). Për tiu përgjigjur pyetjes së tij sa janë veriorët gegë? duhet një epos më vete. Por për të antiprovokuar pa u munduar të jem politikisht korrekt, mund të them se veriorët (apo gegët në daç) nuk i gjymtojnë apo masakrojnë kurrë të vrarët e tyre. Ata e duan të bukur kufomën e kundërshtarit të vrarë! Në Korçën e zotit Velo, për shembull, vrasje ndodhin ndoshta jo rrallë, por makabritetet e plotësojnë këtë vakuum. Apo jo?!

Ju duket se keni padurim ndaj bedenave, miteve, Kanunit, ndërkohë që flisni për vlerat e pazëvendësueshme të trashëgimisë. A mos e keni fjalën për një trashëgimi vetëm të krishterë e posaçërisht ortodokse, pra kishat e ritit bizantin, ikonat e afresket? A mos jeni për një Shqipëri paraosmane? A nuk është kjo e pamundur?

Kështu si e bëni Ju pyetjen, sigurisht është e pamundur. Kur një njëri numëron pasurinë e fillon nga ato më me vlerë, në fillim diamantet, pastaj florinjte, pastaj eurot dhe në fund leket. Pasuria e një kombi merr në konsiderate në radhë të parë ato me të çmuarat. Kodikët e shekullit 6 dhe 9-të, Epitafi i Gllavenicës, ikonat ( mbi 5000  je) dhe afresket (ndër to edhe ato të Rubikut ). Nëse këto janë Ortodokse për mua ka pak rëndësi, këto janë sikurse janë katër Btë e mëdhenj Budi, Buzuku, Bardhi dhe Bogdani.

Këto vepra që përmenda janë prodhim i Bizantit Ballkanik, atelietë ishin lëvizëse nëpër manastire. Piktorët ikonografë lëviznin në gjithë siujdhesën. Sot janë një baze për të bashkuar gjithë Ballkanin Perëndimor drejt Europës. Por mos harrojmë MARUBIN e madh dhe shumë të çuditshëm për nga moderniteti. Kanuni është një nga Opuset më madhore të Drejtësisë Mesjetare, është një nga kodet bazë të drejtësisë botërore. Është klasifikimi dhe kodifikimi i jetës se kaluar. Por duhet të mbetej një Opus shkencor. Kur aplikohet sot në Veri, tregojmë se nuk kapërcejmë dot Mesjetën. Ne po bisedojmë për Trashëgiminë, dhe nuk zgjidhen dot kohët, epokat, territoret, por vlerat. Onufri është në kohën osmane, por ka një iluminim perëndimor.

Mitet janë ëndrrat e popujve, pa to nuk deshifrohet dot historia.

BEDENAT? Kemi Kalanë e Shkodrës, të Lezhës, të Krujës, atë të Beratit dhe atë të Gjirokastrës.

Janë të dëmtuara dhe kur shkon sikur do të ikësh sa më parë, nuk po arrijmë dot ti bëjmë të lakmuara.

E jeni antigeg ju, zoti Velo?

Jam antiverior, jo antigeg. Kur isha i vogël, në Korçë afër shtëpisë ish një dyqan kinkalerish, i Geges, quhej. Pronari ish një plak i urtë, i dashur, zemërgjerë, kështu do mbesin në përfytyrimin tim Gegët. Si shegët me një lëng të kuq brenda dhe të bukura për të pikturuar natyra të qeta. Shega ndofta edhe përfaqëson gegërinë. Vazhdoj të vizatoj prej 50 vitesh gratë me xhubleta, është ajo që më lidh direkt me kohët homerike. Tani vijmë në Veriu. Fushë-Kruja, a e pe si stafi sigurues i presidentit Bush i hoqi orën nga dora, nga frika se mos ia vidhnin fushëkrujasit?

Laçi? Janë rrezuar ose dëmtuar 36 shtylla të tensionit të lartë, si është e mundur? Vrasjet, edhe ditën e zgjedhjeve të 23 Qershorit të kaluar? Bëj një listë sa kriminelë ka Laçi, Fushëkuqja, Lezha, Shëngjini, Rrësheni, Bajram Curri etj., etj. Shkodra kish 10 vrasje në 6-mujorin e parë, asnjë në Korçë. Kriminelë kombëtarë dhe ndërkombëtarë. Sa nga Veriu janë në burgjet shqiptare dhe të huaja? Veriu është bërë tmerri i Europës.

Dukagjini kish mbjellë 115.000 rrënjë kanabis, gjuajti edhe policinë dhe dëmtoi helikopterin. Kukësi nuk paguan energjinë elektrike, e paguajmë ne për ta. Në Lurë kanë prerë gjithë pyllin. Tropoja ka mbi 150 vrasje, kanë vjedhur edhe një bankë në Angli. Vumë një verior, Berishën dhe na shkatërroi me themel.

Dy janë treguesit kryesorë. Krimi dhe dëshira për punë. Ky bën edhe bilancin. Pastaj më drejto pyetjen mua. Tani po ju drejtoj unë një pyetje: sa janë veriorët, gegë?

Po antimysliman?

Po, jam antimysliman. Jam prej 500 vitesh. Kam qenë luftëtar krahas Skënderbeut dhe jam vrarë nga hordhitë osmane. Islami nuk ka ardhur si fe apostolike, paqësore në tokat e Arbërisë. Islami është fe që është përhapur me dhunë. Islamin e sollën Hordhitë osmane. E shënova me H të madhe se ato ishin hordhi të padëgjuara. Europa kish dëgjuar për hordhitë e cingis Hanit, po ishin më të dëgjuar. Këta donin të gjunjëzonin kontinentin e vjetër, kulturën më të përparuar. Dëmi i tyre është kolosal. Dhe veçanërisht i yni. Osmanët për 500 vjet vetëm na shkatërruan dhe shkretuan. Prandaj jemi sot kështu që nuk po e marrim dot veten. Islami edhe sot është e vetmja fe e dhunës. Nga Afganistani në Libi. Gjithë ajo hapësirë nuk gjen dot paqe. Dhe po tmerron botën. Xhihadistët kosovarë na kanë poshtëruar si asnjë tjetër me Skënderbeun monstër. Këtë nuk ua fal dot kurrë. Kanë 500 vjet që e urrejnë Heroin tonë. Por nuk do të ngrihen kurrë dot mbi të. Nuk do të ndajnë kurrë dot prej tij. Sepse ai është garancia që na bashkon me Europën, me krishterimin. Prandaj ata duan ta presin këtë lidhje. Ata urrejnë dhe fyejnë Nënë Terezën, që është shenjtorja jonë, filozofja më e madhe që ka nxjerrë Ballkani. Ata duan shkatërrimin e çdo trashëgimie të krishtere. Po mos ishin ata, Shqipja nuk do të ish një nga 5 gjuhët (e vetmja gjuhë e një populli të vogël) në përkthimin e deklaratës për formimin e Kalifatit. Nuk ka fyerje më të madhe për ne dhe për Shqipen. Ata pretendojnë se Shqipëria është pjesë e Kalifatit.

Lavdërim Muhaxhiri, ish-mysliman kosovar, edhe 120 xhihadistët e tjerë nga Kosova. Edhe ata në Maqedoni dhe në Shqipëri. Islami më tremb se në mënyrë të papritur ka kthime mbrapsht në zona të errëta tmerri dhe mizorish të padëgjuara. Asnjëherë nuk i dihet se çsjell.

Islami nuk të jep asnjë garanci. Unë dua dhe vlerësoj fetë paqësore. Kur Islami të bëhet i tillë, nuk do jem më anti-mysliman.

http://www.albeu.com/shqiperi/maks-v...sliman/169017/

----------


## xhori

i ka marr ilacet ky apo jo

----------


## Sorkadhe_Kelcyre

Maksi ka merdhif me kohe ... gjynah i shkreti se goxha talent..

habitem kush ka kaq kohe te lire e i jep rendesi ta intervistoje.. Ai ngelet nje piktor e s'mundet kurresesi te jete nje historian apo filozof.. 

Njerez qe duan Evropen me shume se gjakun e tyre me neverisin... nuk shikojne perteje majes se hundes tyre.

----------


## derjansi

ahahahahahhaha sa i lodhmi lol

e keqja asht se shum njerez menojn si puna e kti trupeshkut bojn sikur si shofin ose i kan harru vloren, beratin, fierin, lushnjen, lazaratin qe jan kampionet e krimit ne shqipni e europe e merren me ordineret e thumanit

----------


## mateo

> ahahahahahhaha sa i lodhmi lol
> 
> e keqja asht se shum njerez menojn si puna e kti trupeshkut bojn sikur si shofin ose i kan harru vloren, beratin, fierin, lushnjen, lazaratin qe jan kampionet e krimit ne shqipni e europe e merren me ordineret e thumanit


Wakey Wakey derjanes te jeni I sigurt se njera gjysem e shqiperise e urrejne gjysmen tjeter, ne te gjitha nivelet dhe urretja racizmi eshte shume I thelle, saqe po te mos I mbante evropa me karrota shqiperia do te shkonte ne lufte civile per cdo 6 muaj.

----------


## dielli1

OO Mateu,i ke rene pikes..Edhe gjendja ne kosove te jepe te drejten per postimin me lart.Dy gur bashk"shqiptaret"(tani e tutje te mos me kundershtoni kur emrin"shqiptar"do e ve ne thonjeza)nuk i lane.E GJERGJ FISHTA(duke jetuar dhe studjuar"shqiptaret"dikur pati thene :majmun duke kercyer: e perpara do mblidhja nje thes pleshta,sesa te beje dy"shqiptar"bashk...
..Ndersa iken vitet dhe u bene me dhjetera,perseri fjalet e FISHTES gjejne vend nder ne....E pyes veten nganjehere,"shqiptaret"ndoshta ne kohen e FISHTES nuk qene te arsimuar(ngase osmanija per pese shekuj ndoqi e persekutoj gjithe ETERIT TANE qe shkruanin GJUHEN ARBERORE)andaj edhe ishim te ndare e te perqare,derisa FISHTA nga zemra e pelcitur e tha edhe ate fjaloine.E sot????!!
...Perseri e gjithe diten fjalija e atehershme e FISHTES endet neper vendet tona(fatkeqesisht)me sa duket akoma jemi larg,(per te mos thene kurr)qe fjalija e dikurshme e FISHTES te harrohet.
...Sot"shqiptaret"i gjen ne siri,irak,e vende tjera tek luftojne dhe bejne xhihad per allahun,duke masakruar njerez te pafajshem nen emrin e fese."shqiptaret"i gjen te ndare ne fe(ashtu si na masakroj kulturalisht,kombetarisht etj osmanija).Akoma sot"shiptaret"nuk gjejne forma se si te dalin nga mjergullnaja e osmanise."shqiptaret"ikin nga vendi i vet,dhe kerkojne azile neper vendet Europijane,duke thene te gjitha te zezat ne dem te atedheut vetem per leke e letra.Sot"shqiptaret"vetem per leke shajne figurat kombetare.Sot"shqiptaret"ouuuuuuuuuuuuuuu,u lodha.

----------


## palushi

Kjo intervistë do të mrrolë shumë fytyra ose do të anashkalohet me togfjalëshin prapë ky i çmenduri!. Sido që të jetë, Maks Velo është një nga të paktët, në mos i vetmi që i shpëton mbërthimit të hekurt të të qenit politikisht korrekt. Pra flet troç ose speaks his mind për të përdorur një term të anglishtes (shumë fytyra po rrudhen tashmë nga ky jopurizëm në gjuhë ose shitmendje me anglisht). Për tiu përgjigjur pyetjes së tij sa janë veriorët gegë? duhet një epos më vete. Por për të antiprovokuar pa u munduar të jem politikisht korrekt, mund të them se veriorët (apo gegët në daç) nuk i gjymtojnë apo masakrojnë kurrë të vrarët e tyre. Ata e duan të bukur kufomën e kundërshtarit të vrarë! Sipas të përditshmes 'Mapo', në Korçën e zotit Velo, për shembull, vrasje ndodhin ndoshta jo rrallë, por makabritetet e plotësojnë këtë vakuum. Apo jo?!

*Ju duket se keni padurim ndaj bedenave, miteve, Kanunit, ndërkohë që flisni për vlerat e pazëvendësueshme të trashëgimisë. A mos e keni fjalën për një trashëgimi vetëm të krishterë e posaçërisht ortodokse, pra kishat e ritit bizantin, ikonat e afresket? A mos jeni për një Shqipëri paraosmane? A nuk është kjo e pamundur?*

Kështu si e bëni Ju pyetjen, sigurisht është e pamundur. Kur një njëri numëron pasurinë e fillon nga ato më me vlerë, në fillim diamantet, pastaj florinjte, pastaj eurot dhe në fund leket. Pasuria e një kombi merr në konsiderate në radhë të parë ato me të çmuarat. Kodikët e shekullit 6 dhe 9-të, Epitafi i Gllavenicës, ikonat ( mbi 5000  je) dhe afresket (ndër to edhe ato të Rubikut ). Nëse këto janë Ortodokse për mua ka pak rëndësi, këto janë sikurse janë katër Btë e mëdhenj Budi, Buzuku, Bardhi dhe Bogdani.

Këto vepra që përmenda janë prodhim i Bizantit Ballkanik, atelietë ishin lëvizëse nëpër manastire. Piktorët ikonografë lëviznin në gjithë siujdhesën. Sot janë një baze për të bashkuar gjithë Ballkanin Perëndimor drejt Europës. Por mos harrojmë MARUBIN e madh dhe shumë të çuditshëm për nga moderniteti. Kanuni është një nga Opuset më madhore të Drejtësisë Mesjetare, është një nga kodet bazë të drejtësisë botërore. Është klasifikimi dhe kodifikimi i jetës se kaluar. Por duhet të mbetej një Opus shkencor. Kur aplikohet sot në Veri, tregojmë se nuk kapërcejmë dot Mesjetën. Ne po bisedojmë për Trashëgiminë, dhe nuk zgjidhen dot kohët, epokat, territoret, por vlerat. Onufri është në kohën osmane, por ka një iluminim perëndimor.

Mitet janë ëndrrat e popujve, pa to nuk deshifrohet dot historia.

BEDENAT? Kemi Kalanë e Shkodrës, të Lezhës, të Krujës, atë të Beratit dhe atë të Gjirokastrës.

Janë të dëmtuara dhe kur shkon sikur do të ikësh sa më parë, nuk po arrijmë dot ti bëjmë të lakmuara.
*
E jeni antigeg ju, zoti Velo?*

Jam antiverior, jo antigeg. Kur isha i vogël, në Korçë afër shtëpisë ish një dyqan kinkalerish, i Geges, quhej. Pronari ish një plak i urtë, i dashur, zemërgjerë, kështu do mbesin në përfytyrimin tim Gegët. Si shegët me një lëng të kuq brenda dhe të bukura për të pikturuar natyra të qeta. Shega ndofta edhe përfaqëson gegërinë. Vazhdoj të vizatoj prej 50 vitesh gratë me xhubleta, është ajo që më lidh direkt me kohët homerike. Tani vijmë në Veriu. Fushë-Kruja, a e pe si stafi sigurues i presidentit Bush i hoqi orën nga dora, nga frika se mos ia vidhnin fushëkrujasit?

Laçi? Janë rrezuar ose dëmtuar 36 shtylla të tensionit të lartë, si është e mundur? Vrasjet, edhe ditën e zgjedhjeve të 23 Qershorit të kaluar? Bëj një listë sa kriminelë ka Laçi, Fushëkuqja, Lezha, Shëngjini, Rrësheni, Bajram Curri etj., etj. Shkodra kish 10 vrasje në 6-mujorin e parë, asnjë në Korçë. Kriminelë kombëtarë dhe ndërkombëtarë. Sa nga Veriu janë në burgjet shqiptare dhe të huaja? Veriu është bërë tmerri i Europës.

Dukagjini kish mbjellë 115.000 rrënjë kanabis, gjuajti edhe policinë dhe dëmtoi helikopterin. Kukësi nuk paguan energjinë elektrike, e paguajmë ne për ta. Në Lurë kanë prerë gjithë pyllin. Tropoja ka mbi 150 vrasje, kanë vjedhur edhe një bankë në Angli. Vumë një verior, Berishën dhe na shkatërroi me themel.

Dy janë treguesit kryesorë. Krimi dhe dëshira për punë. Ky bën edhe bilancin. Pastaj më drejto pyetjen mua. Tani po ju drejtoj unë një pyetje: sa janë veriorët, gegë?

*Po antimysliman?*

Po, jam antimysliman. Jam prej 500 vitesh. Kam qenë luftëtar krahas Skënderbeut dhe jam vrarë nga hordhitë osmane. Islami nuk ka ardhur si fe apostolike, paqësore në tokat e Arbërisë. Islami është fe që është përhapur me dhunë. Islamin e sollën Hordhitë osmane. E shënova me H të madhe se ato ishin hordhi të padëgjuara. Europa kish dëgjuar për hordhitë e cingis Hanit, po ishin më të dëgjuar. Këta donin të gjunjëzonin kontinentin e vjetër, kulturën më të përparuar. Dëmi i tyre është kolosal. Dhe veçanërisht i yni. Osmanët për 500 vjet vetëm na shkatërruan dhe shkretuan. Prandaj jemi sot kështu që nuk po e marrim dot veten. Islami edhe sot është e vetmja fe e dhunës. Nga Afganistani në Libi. Gjithë ajo hapësirë nuk gjen dot paqe. Dhe po tmerron botën. Xhihadistët kosovarë na kanë poshtëruar si asnjë tjetër me Skënderbeun monstër. Këtë nuk ua fal dot kurrë. Kanë 500 vjet që e urrejnë Heroin tonë. Por nuk do të ngrihen kurrë dot mbi të. Nuk do të ndajnë kurrë dot prej tij. Sepse ai është garancia që na bashkon me Europën, me krishterimin. Prandaj ata duan ta presin këtë lidhje. Ata urrejnë dhe fyejnë Nënë Terezën, që është shenjtorja jonë, filozofja më e madhe që ka nxjerrë Ballkani. Ata duan shkatërrimin e çdo trashëgimie të krishtere. Po mos ishin ata, Shqipja nuk do të ish një nga 5 gjuhët (e vetmja gjuhë e një populli të vogël) në përkthimin e deklaratës për formimin e Kalifatit. Nuk ka fyerje më të madhe për ne dhe për Shqipen. Ata pretendojnë se Shqipëria është pjesë e Kalifatit.

Lavdërim Muhaxhiri, ish-mysliman kosovar, edhe 120 xhihadistët e tjerë nga Kosova. Edhe ata në Maqedoni dhe në Shqipëri. Islami më tremb se në mënyrë të papritur ka kthime mbrapsht në zona të errëta tmerri dhe mizorish të padëgjuara. Asnjëherë nuk i dihet se çsjell.

Islami nuk të jep asnjë garanci. Unë dua dhe vlerësoj fetë paqësore. Kur Islami të bëhet i tillë, nuk do jem më anti-mysliman.

*Ju e trajtoni kryeministrin Rama, apo mikun tuaj Edi Rama, si shpëtimtar, por të mos harrojmë se shpëtimin e qytetit nga kioskëzimi e pasoi me betonizimin. 1900 leje ndërtimi në 10 vjet janë dhënë nga Rama kryetar Bashkie, sipas opozitës. Por edhe pa fjalën e saj, Komuna e Parisit për shembull, është pasqyrë e këtij dorëlëshimi në kaos*

Nuk duhet të jenë 1900. Me sa di unë janë afro 360, flas për objektet kryesore. Megjithatë ka një pjesë të vërtetë në ato që shkruhen. Por Ju nuk merrni parasysh dy gjëra: të tëra rregullat e shkruara e të pashkruara për administrimin e territorit dhe për Tiranen në veçanti ishin formuluar gjate viteve 1993  2000. Ish shumë vështirë të ndaloje mendimin që u ngulit se kam një tokë, dua leje ndërtimi. E quanin zhvillim të pronës. Sepse kjo ish mënyra e re e dembellëkut anadollak. Jetoj me tokën. Është sanksionuar edhe në Kushtetutë. Dhe Rama bëri lëshime, që nuk duhej ti kish bërë. Tirana dhe Shqipëria është shumë e vështirë për tu qeverisur. Se e para ish mafia dhe jo parlamenti që caktoi ligjet e veta. Kur them mafia nënkuptoj të gjithë ne. Një popull që nuk do punën, do me patjetër shkeljen e çdo ligji. Po Rama ka kohë që edhe ato që ka bërë gabim ti korrigjojë. Këtë presim të gjithë.

*Çfarë ju trishton më shumë në Shqipëri sa i takon profilit të saj arkitektonik? Çfarë është një gjë që nuk mund të zhbëhet më?*

Janë dy. Kaosi urban dhe mungesa e çdo sensi estetik. Kjo e dyta është më e rëndësishme: SENSI ESTETIK. Po nuk pate një intuitë estetike je i marrë fund. Kjo vjen me një edukim mijëvjeçar. Ne, fatkeqësisht nuk e patëm. Osmanët nuk e kishin. Të gjithë popujt orientalë nuk e kanë. Ky është dëmi më i madh që pësuam në 500 vjet nga pushtimi osman. Asgjësimi i nervit estetik. Pa të nuk bën dot asgjë: as qeveri, as shtet, as qytet, as katund, as rrugë, as pyje, as lumenj, as ujqër, as arinj. Në Europë edhe arinjtë kanë sens estetik. Sensi estetik është ekuilibër, është vetërregullim, është frenim, është vajtje intuitive drejt se bukures, është respekt, është adhurim. Neve kjo na mungon. Jemi kaotikë, egërshanë, pushtues pa mëshirë, vetëshkatërrues. Nuk mund të bëjmë dot asnjë fshat, asnjë qytet, palë pastaj një shtet për të qenë.

*A e keni parë projektin e ri të qendrës së Korçës dhe a jeni dakord me të, apo rreshtoheni me disa arkitektë nga Diaspora me origjinë nga Korça, të cilët botuan një letër të hapur te MAPO kundër këtij plani?*

Nënshkruesit e protestës kishin parasysh vetëm një objekt që po ngrihet në sheshin para Teatrit dhe jo gjithë projektin. Unë kam botuar disa artikuj për këtë temë. Ndërtimi i atij objekti është i paligjshëm sepse Juria Ndërkombëtare, pranoi projektin, por duke specifikuar që ky objekt të mos ndërtohet. Bashkia ka bërë shkelje. 20 metra larg tij është Hotel Grandi, në katin e 8 të të cilit gati në të njëjtën lartësi mund të bëhet një kafe panoramike. Ashensorët janë dhe jam ngjitur disa herë. Është e njëjta pikë panoramike me atë që po ndërtohet. Përse duhej ky dublim? Në kohën kur bërtasin se nuk kemi fonde dhe duhen kursime, ato qindra miliona mund të ishin shpenzuar për të mbaruar Muzeun e Artit Mesjetar.
*
Çfarë duhet bërë me trashëgiminë e socrealizmit në pikturë e skulpturë?*

Duhet ruajtur me shumë kujdes. Ka shumë vepra nga një prodhimtari e bollshme. Ajo kohë nuk përsëritet më. Duhen mirëmbajtur sidomos ato që janë jashtë në natyrë: mozaikët dhe skulpturat. Po ashtu edhe piktura dhe grafika që janë nëpër muzeume dhe koleksione private. Këto ditë çova në shtyp një Album GRAFIKA E REALIZMIT SOCIALIST në SHQIPËRI. Besoj se del deri në fund të muajit. Është një botim enciklopedik, me 149 autorë dhe 970 vepra, vizatime, gravura dhe pllakatet. Është një punë 22-vjeçare, gravurën e parë e futa në dosje në vitin 1992. Aty shihet puna kolosale që kanë bërë artistët, aftësitë profesionale, pavarësisht shtrëngimeve dhe disiplinës partiake. E përmenda këtë për tJu thënë se personalisht jam munduar që kjo trashëgimi të ruhet dhe mirëmbahet. Vetëm atëherë mund të studiohet dhe interpretohet.

*A ekziston shoqëria civilë në Shqipëri? Në kuptimin e një trupi që i dhemb çfarë ndodh me vendin, jo një lukuni OJQ-sh që shqyhen mes vedi për fonde, që me sa duket përfundojnë në një humnerë të paditur?*

Jo, nuk ekziston. Ekzistojnë disa gazetarë që herë mbas here ngrenë probleme që shqetësojnë shoqërinë shqiptare, por kjo jep pak rezultat sepse pushteti nuk i përfill. OJQve u dhemb vetëm vetja e tyre, atë dhembkën për vendin e kanë maskim. Ne si popull kemi të zhvilluar në maksimum lojën teatrale, maskimin, hipokrizinë. Kështu janë të gjithë. Pse OJQ-të do ishin ndryshe? Gjoja si të preokupuar ranë në copat e majme të programeve europiane. Punojnë kur formulojnë ato programet e kërkimit të fondeve dhe sa vijnë paret në bankë, mendojnë për herën tjetër. të lodhur zhduken në ca ishuj të vetmuar. Problemet që nuk zgjidhen kur ata i dinë mirë: jevgjit, fëmijët e rrugëve, homoseksualët, dhe kondicionet e burgjeve.

Meqë europianët përloten shpejt, ata i kanë të gatshme skenat mëshirëplota. Por po të besh një listë të ojeqevistëve e të shohësh apartamentet, vilat, bizhutë dhe pasuritë bankare, kupton se ata dhe ato janë gati të hanë edhe një tavë me mish njeriu pa iu bërë syri terr, por ama OJQ-të nuk i lëshojnë.

*Një prej librave tuaj me, le të themi shqetësime arkitektonike, titullohet Betonizimi i demokracisë. Si do ta krahasonit këtë me betonizimin e lirisë në komunizëm, domethënë me mijëra bunkerë e vendstrehime të përhapura në gjithë trupin e vendit nga diktatura e Hoxhës?*

Duket sikur njëra dhe tjetra nuk kanë lidhje, domethënë  betonizimi i lirisë në komunizëm dhe betonizimi territorit në demokraci nuk kanë lidhje. Është e kundërta. Janë të lidhura si sëmundjet në trupin e një njeriu. Betonizimi i lirisë është skleroza që solli betonizimin e demokracisë. Se nuk mund të kesh demokraci kur liria që sjell ajo shkatërron gjënë më të rëndësishme për një shtet, TERRITORIN. Bunkerët e Hoxhës janë asgjë në krahasim me dëmin e vilave të fshatarëve që nuk duan të quhen fshatarë); dhe pallatet e qytetarëve që duan të rrinë gjithë ditën në kafe. Mbaj mend njëherë Berishën që po fliste i entuziastmuar se kish parë gjithë ato ndërtime fshatarësh gjatë një rrugëtimi. Nuk kuptonte Berisha se aty ish vdekja e shtetit, se ndërtimi mund të transformohet në shkatërrim. Sepse ata fshatarë duhet të jetojnë nëpër fshatra të grumbulluara (dhe jo veç e veç) dhe të ndërtojnë banesa me tipologji fshatare një ose dykatëshe sikurse bëjnë fshataret e Francës, Spanjës, Holandës, Anglisëkështu foli edhe në Sarandë, kur Saranda është shembulli më i tmerrshëm i dhunimit të një dhurate të natyrës.

*A mund të kishte një jetë të dytë për bunkerët, dmth a mund të rifunksionalizoheshin si diçka tjetër, apo privatizimi i tyre qe i drejtë?*

Po, mund të kish. Si dekor, si memorie. Francezët i ruajnë gjithë bunkerët e Luftës së Parë Botërore në Normandi. Konservimi i memories është një nga prioritetet e popujve të qytetëruar europianë. Duhet të ish bërë një rikonjicion dhe përveç atyre që pengonin qarkullimin, bunkerët e tjerë duhet të ishin ruajtur. Më vinte keq kur shihja që i shkërmoqnin për skrap, për tiu marrë hekurin. Vendstrehimet janë ruajtur më mirë. Më kryesoret janë ky i Bllokut, i Gjirokastrës, i Gramshit. Ato po mund të rivitalizohen.

A mund të jeni dakord me atë se çu ndërtua në periudhën e Zogut, koha e dëshmoi si më të sigurtën, më estetiken dhe më oksidentalen? Si përplaset kjo me narrativën që komunizmi desh të nguliste rreth Zogut (nuk di pse mendoj se edhe ju do ta keni përvetësuar një të tillë edhe pse jeni antikomunist) si oriental, satrap, prapanik e të tjera si këto?
Po, por kjo vinte se ishin ndërtimet e para pas një letargjie anadollake. U ndërtuan kryesisht me projekte austriake dhe italiane, ose nga arkitektë shqiptarë që kishin studiuar aty. Kish hapësirë, pastaj mos harroni se Shqipëria nuk ish as 1.000.000 banorë. Me e çuditshmja ish se Zogu donte të bënte mbretëri mbi një katrahurë orientalotribale mesjetarooksidentale-feudale. Mbretëritë kërkojnë popuj homogjenë. Ne nuk ishim dhe nuk jemi të tillë. Prandaj dhe mbretëria nuk pati jetë të gjatë. Po Mbretit Zog nuk ia mohoj ato që i ka bërë mirë.
*
Çfarë na ka mbetur me vlerë arkitektonike nga koha e Hoxhës?*
Na ka mbetur Kinostudioja, që tani e restauruar bukur, shkëlqen sikur është Pallati i Dimrit. Pastaj kemi Hyrjen e Kombinatit, edhe pallatet e Lanës që duhen restauruar, Fakulteti Filologjik që po pastrohet, Muzeun Historik dhe Pallatin e Kongreseve, si dhe Mihal Durin, po duhet ruajtur edhe stacioni i Radios me antenën në Kashar. Pastaj kemi sheshin komunist në Librazhd që u dëmtua nga hoteli i lartë që u ndërtua aty, kemi Ersekën e padëmtuar, qendrën e Përmetit, klubin e Maliqit dhe të Orikumit, Hotel Turizmi në Gjirokastër. Përmenda vetëm disa.
*
A mund të veçoni një numër ngrehinash në Tiranën e tranzicionit, që janë estetikisht të bukura dhe kanë njëfarë etike në raport me qytetin dhe njerëzit?*

Po përmend Qendrën ABA, Rogner-in, Sheraton-in; Kulla e re e Belgëve, (që Rama thotë është një nga 10 grataçelat më të bukura në botë), Ura mbi Lanë e Belgëve, Fakulteti i Arkitekturës në Universitetin EPOKA, Aeroporti NËNË TEREZA, TEG-u etj.

*Nëse do ti rifunksionalizonit uzinat, fabrikat, kombinatet e kohës së socializmit shqiptar, çfarë do të bënit me to: jo vetëm në kuptimin e biznesit, por sidomos të hapësirës publike apo urbane? Çfarë do të bënit me qytezat e lindura pas ardhjes në pushtet të komunistëve, domethënë me avanpostet industriale të socializmit?*

Fabrikat, uzinat, kombinatet kanë disa karakteristika dhe veçori që të japin mundësi ti përdoresh për shumë funksione. Sepse ato kanë hapësira të mëdha, kanë lartësi dhe kanë dritë.

Kjo pyetje ka qenë shtruar për urbanistët dhe arkitektët edhe në vende të tjera europiane, si në Francë, Angli, Gjermani. Ata ndoqën politikën e konservimit të disave për të ruajtur tipologjinë dhe adaptimit të shumicës me funksione industriale ose publike. Po marr një shembull: Uzina e Instrumenteve të Precizionit në Korçë ishte një vepër e përkryer si nga ana e arkitekturës, po ashtu edhe e konstruksionit. Kish hapësira pafund, lartësi të shteteve, e realizuar me materialet më të mira dhe me kualitet të lartë. Atje mund të ish bërë pazari, po ashtu mund të ish futur stacioni i autobusëve dhe taksive. Mund të ishin adoptuar edhe salla ekspozitash. U prish e tëra për qëllime abuzive. Shembull i mirë në Tiranë është Profarma. Duhen shpëtuar ato që kanë mbetur, pastaj duhen studiuar dhe adoptuar.

*A jeni fatalist, a mendoni se kemi humbur gjithçka sa i takon pikëpamjes urbane apo arkitektonike?*

Po, jam fatalist. I vetëm realitet i vërtetë në Shqipëri është fataliteti. Këtë ma ka mësuar jeta e dhimbshme që kam kaluar. Kjo gjë që ka ndodhur me ne nuk ka ndodhur në asnjë vend, në asnjë kohë, me asnjë popull. Të shkatërrosh territorin në këtë shkallë me anën e ndërtimit. Janë shumë që duhen prishur nga Shkodra në Konispol. Janë mbi 400.000. Janë tërë qytetet kryesore: Tirana, Durrësi, Vlora, Saranda, Kruja, Librazhdi, Prrenjasi, Shëngjini. Janë qindra mijëra gjatë arterieve kryesore rrugore. A mund të jem optimist?

*Çfarë duhet bërë me Piramidën?*

Piramidën e prishi një regjisor teatri, atëherë ish këshilltari i një ministri kulture. Nuk ka më të rrezikshëm se artistët kur ngatërrojnë disiplinat. Atij i dukej se teatri ish gjëja më e rëndësishme në Shqipëri. Janë harxhuar fonde për ta prishur kur ajo ish mirë e bukur. Kish nevoje vetëm për një riparim sepse futej ujë dhe pikonte në salla poshtë. Por nga funksioni ish perfekt, ish polifunksionale. Tani duhet caktuar një grup pune për ta sjellë në gjendjen e parë. Kjo mund të bëhet. Ne për fantazira shkatërruese jemi shumë të aftë.

*Çfarë duhet bërë me magazinat apo ndërtesat karabina në përdorim fragmentar që shtrihen në dy krahët e rrugës që të çon në Kinostudio dhe Porcelan?*

Sigurisht, kështu apriori nuk mund të sugjeroj gjë. Duhen studiuar me kujdes, por ajo zonë ka një traditë artizanati dhe stacionesh televizive, mund të përmblidhen edhe redaksi gazetash, shtëpi botuese, shtypshkronja.

*Çfarë mund të bëhet me Krujën që qyteti të rivitalizohet, të rishpiket sepse duket se po vdes edhe si qendër urbane edhe si pikë turistike?*

Nuk është e vështirë të japësh mendime për Krujën apo për qytete apo fshatra të tjera turistike, janë me dhjetëra. Do përmendja edhe Ersekën, Leskovikun, Tepelenën, Delvinën, Vithkuqin etj., etj. Vështirësia qëndron në zbatimin e tyre. Janë disa faktorë që japin dënimin ME HARRESË. Ky është ndryshimi i modës së të jetuarit. Që të mbash një qytet si Kruja në këmbë, do popull me ndjenja dhe etika të një shteti të pasur. Nuk i kemi as njërën dhe as tjetrën. Nuk jemi aq patriotë sa hiqemi.

*A mund të jepni një ide për funksionalizimin e pikave që janë gjithandej në vendin tonë, dhe ku janë zhvilluar episode të mëdha e tragjike gjatë Antikitetit? Për shembull, janë disa beteja mes Çezarit e Pompeut që nga Shkëmbi i Kavajës e deri në Llogara. A mund të riinskenohet diçka në favor të historisë, trashëgimisë dhe turizmit?*

Po është e njëjta pyetje si për Krujën. Të gjithë kur nisen për udhë, mendojnë ku do të pushojnë dhe ku do të hanë. Asnjëri nuk interesohet se çfarë ka ndodhur në këtë hapësirë gjatë historisë. Pastaj ka edhe të tjerë që duan të ndërrojnë historinë. Ne bëjmë një luftë të padukshme, të fshehtë, se nuk jemi popull homogjen. Të njëjtin fakt dy komunitete e interpretojnë ndryshe. Kjo i vështirëson të gjitha, edhe udhëtimin. Pastaj duhet të shpëtosh edhe kokën, se ata 3 studentët çekë që donin këtë gjë, të njihnin malet, i vranë në Veri.
*
Na thoni një këshillë urbanistike që i keni dhënë kryeministrit Rama dhe ai ju ka premtuar se do ta realizojë?*

Unë këshillat i kam dhënë me shkrime. Janë mbi 80 artikuj në 20 vjet. Rama i lexonte të gjitha dhe më ka kontaktuar shpesh. Urdhrat e Ramës për ndërtimet pa leje kanë edhe një kontributin tim të vogël aty. Rama është një njëri që di të vlerësojë dhe respektojë çdo njeri që punon, sidomos ata që janë idealistë dhe profesionin e duan vërtet.

(ed.me/Mapo/BalkanWeb)

----------


## angmokio

Gjergj Kastrioti me te cilin ka qene ne lufte ky idiot me origjine nga Lazarati apo Korca ka qene? Me siguri qe  dhe shenjtorja Nene Tereza qe i ka nderuar farefisin Mark Velos nga Saranda do kete qene ?

Ky maskara nuk meriton ta citosh e te besh shume komente rreth shkrimit te tej. Me te duhet te merret prokuroria dhe se shpejti ta fusin ne burg. Te marresh neper kembe pjesen me te madhe te popullsise shqiptare dhe tia hedhesh paq eshte antishqiptarizem per te gjithe ata qe perfaqsojne shtetin shqiptar.

----------

Sayan2003 (12-09-2014),Sorkadhe_Kelcyre (07-09-2014)

----------


## Cerebro

U shkriva...  :pa dhembe: 

.
.
.

(Seriozisht) Vetëm shqiptar nuk je ti o Max...

----------


## EXODUS

Thelbi i intervistes: _dueli "vlera <---> antivlera"_ (Velo nuk eshte realisht antiverior/antigeg; ai eshte thellesisht anti-antivlere!!!)

Maks Velo, je nder te paktat figura te artit qe perfaqeson, qe merr guximin publikisht, i tund token poshte kembeve cdo mendësie te trasheguar anadollake........

Falemnderit Zotni!!

----------

Cen Durimmadhi (07-09-2014),jarigas (12-09-2014),Korcar-L1 (08-09-2014)

----------


## Wordless

> Thelbi i intervistes: _dueli "vlera <---> antivlera"_ (Velo nuk eshte realisht antiverior/antigeg; ai eshte thellesisht anti-antivlere!!!)
> 
> Maks Velo, je nder te paktat figura te artit qe perfaqeson, qe merr guximin publikisht, i tund token poshte kembeve cdo mendësie te trasheguar anadollake........
> 
> Falemnderit Zotni!!


Mund të gjente mënyrën e duhur për t'u shprehur, sepse në këtë mënyrë që është shkruar artikulli, ose e kan bërë me qëllim që shkrimi të tërheqë sa më shumë blerës gazete, ose për të nxitur debate e konflikte !!

----------

-Zana- (11-09-2014)

----------


## angmokio

> Thelbi i intervistes: _dueli "vlera <---> antivlera"_ (Velo nuk eshte realisht antiverior/antigeg; ai eshte thellesisht anti-antivlere!!!)
> 
> Maks Velo, je nder te paktat figura te artit qe perfaqeson, qe merr guximin publikisht, i tund token poshte kembeve cdo mendësie te trasheguar anadollake........
> 
> Falemnderit Zotni!!


Postimi yt ishte thjeshte miresjellje per ti zhvirgjeruar temen palushit apo je nga ata qe duartrokasin edhe nese dikush pjerdh? 

Postimi i Maks Velos i ngjan atyre zagareve qe urrejne shqiptaret dhe nxjerrin si argument , kriminalitetin , prostitucionin e nje numri te paperfillshem shqiptaresh neper bote. Nese ti quan vlere ofendimin e mbi 2-3 milion shqiptaret qe i thone vetes verior atehere ti je me zagar se Maks Velo.

----------

ATMAN (09-09-2014),Sayan2003 (12-09-2014)

----------


## palushi

*Jam antiverior, jo antigeg. Kur isha i vogël, në Korçë afër shtëpisë ish një dyqan kinkalerish, i Geges, quhej. Pronari ish një plak i urtë, i dashur, zemërgjerë, kështu do mbesin në përfytyrimin tim Gegët. Si shegët me një lëng të kuq brenda dhe të bukura për të pikturuar natyra të qeta. Shega ndofta edhe përfaqëson gegërinë. Vazhdoj të vizatoj prej 50 vitesh gratë me xhubleta, është ajo që më lidh direkt me kohët homerike. Tani vijmë në Veriu. Fushë-Kruja, a e pe si stafi sigurues i presidentit Bush i hoqi orën nga dora, nga frika se mos ia vidhnin fushëkrujasit?

Laçi? Janë rrezuar ose dëmtuar 36 shtylla të tensionit të lartë, si është e mundur? Vrasjet, edhe ditën e zgjedhjeve të 23 Qershorit të kaluar? Bëj një listë sa kriminelë ka Laçi, Fushëkuqja, Lezha, Shëngjini, Rrësheni, Bajram Curri etj., etj. Shkodra kish 10 vrasje në 6-mujorin e parë, asnjë në Korçë. Kriminelë kombëtarë dhe ndërkombëtarë. Sa nga Veriu janë në burgjet shqiptare dhe të huaja? Veriu është bërë tmerri i Europës.

Dukagjini kish mbjellë 115.000 rrënjë kanabis, gjuajti edhe policinë dhe dëmtoi helikopterin. Kukësi nuk paguan energjinë elektrike, e paguajmë ne për ta. Në Lurë kanë prerë gjithë pyllin. Tropoja ka mbi 150 vrasje, kanë vjedhur edhe një bankë në Angli. Vumë një verior, Berishën dhe na shkatërroi me themel.

Dy janë treguesit kryesorë. Krimi dhe dëshira për punë. Ky bën edhe bilancin. Pastaj më drejto pyetjen mua. Tani po ju drejtoj unë një pyetje: sa janë veriorët, gegë?*

Po deklarata e Bushit se ishte ma i sigurte ne Fushe Kruje se ne Uashington nuk te mjaftoi . Po pse se thu se ishte miku yt Rama  mbas lajmit te rreme per oren e tij.
Na flet per listat e krimineleve nga veriu po te jesh i sigurt te gjitha kta do ta kishin zili Luiza Hoxhen ndersa coptonte ne sepate e ngjyente duart ne gjakun e punonjesit e SHIK-ut Leke Cokaj teksa po jepte shpirt.
E si shperblim per kete u ba deputete e prefekte nga Nano&co.

Pse si permend edhe te gjithe ata njerez qi u hodhen pabesisht ne uje mbasi kishin pagu skafistet per ti dergu ne Itali. 

Apo per qindra vrasje makabre me djegje kufomash e premje kokash, mos ndoshta jane  prodhim i bizantit Ballkanik?

Nje gje ashte e sigurte asnji nga kto nuk jane zbatim i Kanunit te Leke Dukagjinit.
Na flet per Dukagjinin e jo per Lazaratin, pse si permend 40 familjet muslimane te vetmet qi nuk kishin mbjelle droge.
Na flet per Berishen e jo per Enver Hoxhen Fatos Nanon e se fundmi Rilindasin Edi Rama.
Na thu se ne Shkoder jane vra 10 vete ket vit kurse ne Korce asnji , paljaço rrencak i qelbun.Vetem dy raste po te bi 7 te vrame.
http://top-channel.tv/new/lajme/artikull.php?id=270462#.VAx_XVcxiBA
http://top-channel.tv/new/lajme/artikull.php?id=281798#.VAyxLlcxiBA

Ma poshte na e trajton islamin si gja te gjalle qi duhet me te dhane garanci ty per paqen, bile na i akuzon muslimanet shqiptare se nuk paskan identitet kombetat me te thane mendja se kemi te bejme me nji patriot e jo me nje te semure te mirefillte psiqik.
Apo kur i lepin b***n Rames e mohon apo minimizon te gjithe ate masaker urbane per ndonje kocke qe te hedh si qenit.  

Nks ti perfaqson Vlerat ju basha nje m*t ne vlera.

----------


## palushi

> Postimi yt ishte thjeshte miresjellje per ti zhvirgjeruar temen palushit apo je nga ata qe duartrokasin edhe nese dikush pjerdh? 
> 
> Postimi i Maks Velos i ngjan atyre zagareve qe urrejne shqiptaret dhe nxjerrin si argument , kriminalitetin , prostitucionin e nje numri te paperfillshem shqiptaresh neper bote. Nese ti quan vlere ofendimin e mbi 2-3 milion shqiptaret qe i thone vetes verior atehere ti je me zagar se Maks Velo.


Kam pershtypjen se ke nevoje ma shume ti se tema, 
nks dikush sjell nji artikull nuk don me thane se  ashte dakort per permbajtjen, don me thane se kjo teme duhet diskutu.

----------


## EXODUS

Angmok, 
po ta them fare troc! Me mua, ti e ndonje tjeter filoarab e qelbo'islamik nuk bejne dot lojra fjalesh!
Turqia, do-s'do ti ta pranosh, ka demtuar RRENJESISHT gati ne menyre te pakthyeshme, vlerat me te larta te nje kombi si ky i yni, trashegimine kulturore, historike deri dhe paralizimin fatal te zhvillimit/EMANCIPIMIT veri-jug, lindje-perendim, te ketij kombi!

Islami eshte bartes _ekskluziv_ antivlerash............!

----------

jarigas (12-09-2014),Korcar-L1 (08-09-2014),skerdilaidas (13-09-2014)

----------


## mateo

> Mund të gjente mënyrën e duhur për t'u shprehur, sepse në këtë mënyrë që është shkruar artikulli, ose e kan bërë me qëllim që shkrimi të tërheqë sa më shumë blerës gazete, ose për të nxitur debate e konflikte !!


Ose ne fjale te tjera ju keni dashur te thoni qe ky nuk ishte politikisht korrekt ose rracizmi apo urretja nuk u ' mbulua' sic duhet ne diplomacine e populizmit,,,,,

----------


## mateo

> Angmok, 
> po ta them fare troc! Me mua, ti e ndonje tjeter filoarab e qelbo'islamik nuk bejne dot lojra fjalesh!
> Turqia, do-s'do ti ta pranosh, ka demtuar RRENJESISHT gati ne menyre te pakthyeshme, vlerat me te larta te nje kombi si ky i yni, trashegimine kulturore, historike deri dhe paralizimin fatal te zhvillimit/EMANCIPIMIT veri-jug, lindje-perendim, te ketij kombi!
> 
> Islami eshte bartes _ekskluziv_ antivlerash............!


Shume dakort me komentin sidomos rreshti I fundit,

----------


## angmokio

> Kam pershtypjen se ke nevoje ma shume ti se tema, 
> nks dikush sjell nji artikull nuk don me thane se  ashte dakort per permbajtjen, don me thane se kjo teme duhet diskutu.


Emrin tend nuk e citova per te thene qe je ne nje mendje me autorin e shkrimit. Thjeshte eshte hapur nje teme paralele me te njejtin subjekt ku ishte ne diskutim e siper. Eshte mire qe para se te postosh ti hedhesh nje sy postimeve aq me teper qe tema ne fjale ishte ne krye te postimeve te fundit.

----------


## palushi

> Emrin tend nuk e citova per te thene qe je ne nje mendje me autorin e shkrimit. Thjeshte eshte hapur nje teme paralele me te njejtin subjekt ku ishte ne diskutim e siper. Eshte mire qe para se te postosh ti hedhesh nje sy postimeve aq me teper qe tema ne fjale ishte ne krye te postimeve te fundit.


Dakort me vrejtjen 
Nuk e kisha pa temen paralele se perndrysh nuk do ta kisha hap, tash meqi fajin e kam ba
 e nuk kam mundsi me e ndreq e vetmja gja qe mund te baj ashte autokritika.

----------


## angmokio

> Angmok, 
> po ta them fare troc! Me mua, ti e ndonje tjeter filoarab e qelbo'islamik nuk bejne dot lojra fjalesh!
> Turqia, do-s'do ti ta pranosh, ka demtuar RRENJESISHT gati ne menyre te pakthyeshme, vlerat me te larta te nje kombi si ky i yni, trashegimine kulturore, historike deri dhe paralizimin fatal te zhvillimit/EMANCIPIMIT veri-jug, lindje-perendim, te ketij kombi!
> 
> Islami eshte bartes _ekskluziv_ antivlerash............!


Mos mu perdridh ..... por fol qarte si burrat. Autori i temes ''islamit i ka kushtuar thjeshte disa rreshta nderkohe qe fyen pjesen tjeter me te madhe te shqiptareve me origjine nga veriu. Velo shkrimet i shkruan me prapanice se te kish tru nuk ofendonte shumicen e shqiptareve. Nderkohe qe eren e qelbur te shkrimeve te tij ti i quan vlera. Trashegimia kulturore e shqiptareve nuk eshte e ndare ne veri-jug por i takon te gjithee shqiptareve pamvaresisht cepave ku ata jetojne. Shkrimi eshte dashakeqes qe kenaq vetem antishqiptaret. Nje shqiptar i vertete ''me gjak'' nuk do pranonte kurre nje gjuhe te tille per bashkatdhetaret e tij. Cdo komb i botes eshte krenar per te kaluaren e tij sepse keq mire ne jemi sot ato qe jemi ne saj te shkuares sone ku pjese  e saj jane veriorit dhe jugoret por dhe fete qofte islami apo krishterimi.

----------

ATMAN (09-09-2014),Sayan2003 (12-09-2014),Sorkadhe_Kelcyre (07-09-2014)

----------

